# Hubby moved out this weekend



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

He packed up smaller stuff on Saturday and moved it. Then yesterday got the bigger stuff. He came back last night to get his dog and the dog's kennel, we had dinner and he went to his new home. 

It actually feels okay, this has been coming for so long its kind of a relief. And he finally went through some stuff and I was able to clean and throw away--still have a LONG way to go. The two houses for sale in my subdivision both sold, so that gives me hope I can sell also and move to something a bit smaller with a pool. I have no idea why I want a pool, other than the fact of floating in one gives me such peace that I think at this point in my life I should have one if I want one. 

Consult with attorney on Thursday evening, getting numbers in order currently so I'm ready for all that.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

<3
I understand what you're saying about this feeling like a relief. 

I hope you get your pool!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like things are going as well as they can. That's always good.


----------

